# Strange



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max has a fairly curly coat which is getting quite long now. I have noticed when he is groomed these little matts, but they are not what I expected. They form right at the end of his coat furthest from his skin and fall off all over the house. Is this the norm and will they get worse?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I love those little ones because they are so easy to get out, never had them fall off by themselves but get them out with minimal brushing - no, unfortunately the 'real' matts are much worse, harder to spot/feel in a long coat and are right at the roots near the skin usually, I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to cut Dudley shorter as I find I can have brushed him well all over then be running my fingers through his coat and suddenly feel an area at the base where the brush just doesn't reach, my fingers can't go through and its a big matted area, you can't even feel knots as such it is like you have hit solid candy floss! (i'm sure someone else would have a better description). So, sorry to say I think worse is to come for you. I start a grooming course in a couple of weeks and will hold off on Dudley's coat for now, will either find better ways to keep the matts down or will give him a shorter coat myself when I know what I am doing.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Dawn. I use a detangling comb which gets right down to the skin.....but I think he is going to be shorn soon, keep him cool in the summer (optimist that I am)!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Thanks Dawn. I use a detangling comb which gets right down to the skin.....but I think he is going to be shorn soon, keep him cool in the summer (optimist that I am)!


We can but hope, due one after this long winter!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think they also get to a stage where a brush just doesn't cut it. You really need a wider toothed comb to make sure you are getting right down to the roots. The coarse Karlie comb from Groomer's Online is highly recommended. This is the only tool I can now get through Biscuit's coat! x


----------



## Claireyfairy (Dec 9, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> I think they also get to a stage where a brush just doesn't cut it. You really need a wider toothed comb to make sure you are getting right down to the roots. The coarse Karlie comb from Groomer's Online is highly recommended. This is the only tool I can now get through Biscuit's coat! x


I comb my little man every day - sometimes I start with a tangle teaser, but usually just go straight in with a medium comb - no matts so far (touch wood!), as I get right down to the skin every day. Also has made him much easier to handle, plucking ears etc. I often do it when he's a little sleepy and if he gets fed up just come back and do the rest later.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds interesting, Cat! No mats yet but Polly has had a full groom three times now. She's taken down to 3/4" which gives a lovely velvet look and it's very easy to get a comb through right down to the skin every day. We go to the groomer every 6/7 weeks. Sounds a lot but so much easier with this dreadful muddy weather and good washes every day. She wears a padded high viz coat to keep her warm and so we can see her in the woods. I don't think we'll let her coat get long - mats sound dreadful!

Toffin
x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Trouble is I adore his ringlets.......he's a big girlie really! But I promise No Bows!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I think they also get to a stage where a brush just doesn't cut it. You really need a wider toothed comb to make sure you are getting right down to the roots. The coarse Karlie comb from Groomer's Online is highly recommended. This is the only tool I can now get through Biscuit's coat! x


Oh Jane, I got a Karlie comb a few weeks ago and I love it, I prefer to comb than brush and it works so well on Honey's super soft candy floss wavy coat.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww Cat53 please post a pic before you clip him! I would love to see what he looks like  I have resisted the temptation to cut Jasper's coat this time, just trimmed round his eyes and paws. I love his coat long he's so snuggly! I noticed a few tufts the other day when he jumped on our bed, must be sign of change  I don't want to say bye to trouble free puppy coat x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Will try. Will speak to hubby.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

of all my grooming gear it's my trustee combs that I go back to. Far better than any of the fancy brushes. You have to groom each section of fur so you can see the skin. It's the only way to keep on top of the mats.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I always use a comb, jasper tolerates it better than a slicker! And I know I've done root to end 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

